# Mbbs Pakistan



## Elh (Sep 24, 2021)

1- Is O’Levels pre- med required for mbbs?

2- Does appearing for alevels/ inter bio convert pre-engineering degree to pre med?
If yes
2.1- Is doing Bio Alevels Better or inter?

2.2- If I do it privately how do I cover lab hours?

2.3- Can I do it privately?

3- Is it worth the trouble?

4- I have 66% equivalence for pre-engineering IB as of July 2020.
Will there by 20% deduction after two gap years?
If yes
4.1- What will my marks be then?

4.2- Will they be enough to be considered for mbbs admission procedure and to meet pmc requirements?

5- Who does the 10% deduction rule apply to?

5.1- Is it a rule of pmc, IBCC or unis?

6- Are there low chances of entry in medical unis for private candidates?

6.1- wily my chances of admission be effected since my route of entry is unusual/ effected by all mentioned factors?

6.2- If yes how?

7- Are my current marks enough for entry in medical universities?
If yes 
7.1- Which unis? 

7.2- are goverment unis out of question in my case?

8- Marks I will need for mdcat to earn admission in a good medical uni? 

8.1- Chances of that happening?

9- Expenses concerning fee ?

10- If I am to give bio alevels then how will this effect my previous IB score ? Can it possibly decrease?

11- Is converting from pre-engineering to pre med even possible 
12- If yes then how:

12.1- Does giving alevels/inter/IB bio simply does it?

Or 

12.2- I have to give all of alevels or inter again for conversion to premed as per requirements of pmc and mbbs institutions ? 

12.3- Or I have to give IB bio hl for my previous results are from IBDP?
12.4- In that case: 
Do I give just IB hl bio or repeat all of IB to?

13- Assuming after I give bio exam and the deduction rule is put to effect, what will I be left with for my 12th grade aggregate?

14- Giving bio through alevels there will be marks deduction while equivalency calculation while appearing through inter- no deduction- I think… Which is more agreeable?


----------

